
Spreading Like Wildfire: An Interest in Making Electric Power Public - peter_d_sherman
https://ilsr.org/municipalization-electric-utilities-update-2020/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Governor Gavin Newsom has called the bankruptcy filing a “Godsend” for the
_opportunity to create a safer public utility that serves the people_. The
bankruptcy of PG&E presents a unique opportunity to buy grid infrastructure
and redirect investment into public goods, like resilient solar and battery
storage, _rather than private profits_."

